# prove yourself worthy



## jusschillin15

Hello all,
I saw a tattoo on someone that said "*proba il (or id) dignus*" or something like that, I couldn't remember it because I only saw it for a second.

I believe it means "prove yourself worthy." Can anyone tell me how to say it correctly? My memory's not as good as it used to be. Thank you all.


----------



## Anne345

prove yourself worthy : proba te dignum


----------



## Whodunit

jusschillin15 said:


> Hello all,
> I saw a tattoo on someone that said "*proba il (or id) dignus*" or something like that, I couldn't remember it because I only saw it for a second.


 
If it was "id", the sentence would mean "prove it(self)/him(self) worthy".


----------



## Anne345

Whodunit said:


> If it was "id", the sentence would mean "prove it(self)/him(self) worthy".


 
then it can't be digus !!


----------



## jusschillin15

well I tried remembering from memory and I've never taken Latin so I don't know the grammar or anything. Do you know how to say "prove yourself worthy?" in Latin then?


----------



## river

It is as Anne said in post #2: Proba Te Dignum


----------



## jusschillin15

Thanks! You guys are awesome.


----------

